

Making Sense of My Google Analytics’ Stats - laurentsabbah
https://medium.com/@laurent_sabbah/making-sense-of-my-google-analytics-stats-fbffae16eae1

======
laurentsabbah
Installing Google Analytics isn't enough. Properly reading and acting on your
stats is what we should all be doing. What I've learnt from an hour of
analyzing my stats.

What has Analytics helped you learn?

